# Machine: Rhinestone design template for shoes



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know there r machines that cut designs/shapes that u fill in with rhinestones, then place the transfer tape on top to move the rhinestones onto the shirt. Could I just do that with flatbacks, make my design with the rhinestones, put the glue on the back of the whole design and then just place it on the shoe?

Also, what machine would u recommend?


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

One more thing, we use size 10 rhinestones and we like to apply them snugly next to each other in a brick pattern or whatever. Not a pattern in straight lines but in a staggered pattern... does that make sense?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> One more thing, we use size 10 rhinestones and we like to apply them snugly next to each other in a brick pattern or whatever. Not a pattern in straight lines but in a staggered pattern... does that make sense?


Yes, it's called a staggered grid fill. And to answer your original question, you would just use a vinyl cutter to cut a rhinestone template just like you would for a template for shirts. You can brush the glue onto the back of the stones and place it on the shoes and let it dry and then peel the transfer tape off.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep, just like Stephanie outlines. I've also used this process for other items like vases and picture frames.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

What Brand and quality of glue do you use for stoning such products?

ALLHAMPS, Did you receive my email?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

WorthDesigns said:


> What Brand and quality of glue do you use for stoning such products?


You can use either E6000 or Gem-Tac.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

When ever you use E5000 or E6000 make sure and have great ventilation,, as it has a ton of fumes,, it works great but also can be a lil globby and harder to control, but it holds like crazy.

It also sets fast,,,, Have fun


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

WorthDesigns said:


> ALLHAMPS, Did you receive my email?


I think so, did I not send you a reply? Sorry


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

HAHA! yeah I learned about the fumes the hard way! I was trippin' balls for like 2 hours! The E6000 works wonderfully tho. Like cement! Those rhinestones will NOT come off lol. Thanks for the responses by the way. Also, can you recommend a suitable machine and software? Thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> HAHA! yeah I learned about the fumes the hard way! I was trippin' balls for like 2 hours! The E6000 works wonderfully tho. Like cement! Those rhinestones will NOT come off lol. Thanks for the responses by the way. Also, can you recommend a suitable machine and software? Thanks.


What kind of machine are you looking for?


----------

